# Forum Home Renovation Paving  sticking pavers with silicone?

## durwood

My daughter and son in law who live in the country are installing a fibreglass pool. Which they did last Saturday in 47 deg temp. They have now poured concrete around the top edge this week and have to put pavers onto the slab to edge the pool. They have been told to glue the pavrs on with silicone.  
Seems to me it may be a bit too soon to put anything onto the concrete as it was only poured two days ago and I have never heard of using silicone. It would take a lot of tubes to fix the pavers around a 10 meter pool. I have been asked to buy the 350ml tubes of silicone as they arn't available anywhere in towns within 2 hours of them so would like to think this is the way to go. 
Has anyone heard of such a system?

----------


## Terrian

> My daughter and son in law who live in the country are installing a fibreglass pool. Which they did last Saturday in 47 deg temp. They have now poured concrete around the top edge this week and have to put pavers onto the slab to edge the pool. They have been told to glue the pavrs on with silicone.  
> Seems to me it may be a bit too soon to put anything onto the concrete as it was only poured two days ago and I have never heard of using silicone. It would take a lot of tubes to fix the pavers around a 10 meter pool. I have been asked to buy the 350ml tubes of silicone as they arn't available anywhere in towns within 2 hours of them so would like to think this is the way to go. 
> Has anyone heard of such a system?

  I have to admit it, I have used silastic to 'glue' pavers down, I made the front steps using wall blocks and used a couple of tubes of silastic to attach pavers on top for steps, on a temp solution mind you, I made the steps about 10 years ago, and some time this year I will pull them apart (or use a sledge hammer to break them apart  :Smilie:

----------


## Bloss

No problem to use silicone as common for this but make sure the product you buy is for masonry (usually says for metal and masonry and uses different solvents). Would be best to allow concrete to cure for at least a month, but I doubt it'll make much difference. See as an example: http://www.aerofast.com.au/pdf/V4data.pdf

----------


## Planned LScape

It would probably work out cheaper to buy a tile adhesive, the stuff you buy in bags or buckets and mix with water. You can get the flexible glue, which sets hard, but has a rubber component that allows some give, especially when the pool shell and concrete move with expansion and contraction. get the stuff that can glue to fibreglass. Use an outdoor silicone in the grout joint between the pool copers and the rest of the pavers, as the fibreglass and concrete base will move at different rates. They can be laid on a mortar mix, but also put in your expansion joints with silicone at 4m intervals.

----------


## kombiman

> It would probably work out cheaper to buy a tile adhesive, the stuff you buy in bags or buckets and mix with water. You can get the flexible glue, which sets hard, but has a rubber component that allows some give, especially when the pool shell and concrete move with expansion and contraction. get the stuff that can glue to fibreglass. Use an outdoor silicone in the grout joint between the pool copers and the rest of the pavers, as the fibreglass and concrete base will move at different rates. They can be laid on a mortar mix, but also put in your expansion joints with silicone at 4m intervals.

   :Brava: 2tsup: :brava:   :Iagree:  
Tubes of silicon will be mega expensive and they make tile adhesive for this job! 
Silicon also can make a huge mess that is very hard to clean up if someone else slips and knocks a paver out of pattern into the pool.  Not that I have evn seen that happen  :Doh:

----------


## Bloss

> Tubes of silicon will be mega expensive and they make tile adhesive for this job!

   :Wat they said:  the answer to your question is still that you could use silicone (and I have) - but they posed and answered the _right_ question!  :2thumbsup:   :Biggrin:

----------


## barney118

I cant remember how mine were put down, I think they used an adhesive or sand/cement mix, but every 10th coping has a silicone joint and they are holding up like new compared to the cement/sand grouting.

----------


## Ronaldo451

Scilicon is great for waterproofing, but I assume in this case it is mainly the flexible adhesive properties they are looking for.....as previously stated, they CAN use scilicon but it will be expensive over such a large area compared to a purpose made flexible tile adhesive.

----------

